# Uncle Jimbo (2016) - Schnellspanner hinten



## mfuern (28. September 2017)

Servus Beinand,

ich wollte an meinem Hinterrad die Dtswiss TB Steckachse gegen eine ohne Hebel tauschen (also nur mit Inbus zu öffnen).

Versucht habe ich es mit folgender: https://www.bike-components.de/de/D...dell-2017-p54182/schwarz-15-x-100-mm-o205806/

aber selbstverständlich passt es nicht. Die normale DtSwiss Achse hinten hat eine Länge von ca. 175mm mit Gewinde.
Weiß Jemand was da passen könnte?

Wäre über Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Markus


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (28. September 2017)

Also der Link leitet mich zu der Steckachse 15x100, das würde dann für die Vorderachse passen und müsste auch zu dick für hinten sein. Für hinten sollte es die 12x142 sein, habe aber jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht bei mir nachgemessen, könnte also auch eine andere Länge haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfuern (28. September 2017)

Man kann bei dem Link zwischen 3 verschiedenen Achsen wählen! Ich hatte die 142x12!

Habe soeben die Info von Rose erhalten, dass ich eine Achse für 142x12 mit dem Gewinde 12x1.75 benötige! Macht mich leider nur bedingt schlauer! Denn woher bekommt man diese Achse?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (28. September 2017)

Das habe ich gesehn, wollte nur ausschliessen dass es daran liegt.

Auch wenn es dir jetzt nicht wirklich weiter hilft, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es da unterschiedliche Gewinde bei den Steckachsen gibt. Vielleicht hast du eine falsche geschickt bekommen?

Gruß


----------



## mfuern (28. September 2017)

Die Gewindegröße ist immer dieselbe, jedoch gibt es unterschiedliche Gewindesteigungen. Hab grad mal nachgeforscht. Oft werden verbaut 12x1/12x1,5 oder gar 12x1,75!
Hier mal ein Beispiel: vielleicht würde die sogar passen:
https://r2-bike.com/SHIFT-UP-Stecka...5vKWe61q96CC312VTU8upBXlQiS2XSVRoCc1cQAvD_BwE


----------



## mfuern (28. September 2017)

Das hier ist vermutlich die Originalachse für das Jimbo:
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/dt-swiss-142-x-12-mm-tb-steckachse/aid:370703


----------

